
GameSnacks brings quick, casual games to any device - danso
https://blog.google/technology/area-120/gamesnacks-brings-quick-casual-games-any-device/
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for posting! Very useful to me as a partner ;)

Direct Link to Tower "bite-size" game (warning: addictive)

[https://storage.googleapis.com/showcase_games/tower_v2/index...](https://storage.googleapis.com/showcase_games/tower_v2/index.html)

